# Run out of Cyclogest!!



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi
I got my BFP on Thursday and called my doctor to make up the prescription for the cyclogest and progynova from the letter my clinic gave me. They said it would be ready for me to collect yesterday, Friday, However I was caught at work and missed getting to the docs to collect!! 
I have plenty of progynove but only 2 pessaries left. 
I am meant to do 2 a day, I have done one this morning and have 2 left, is it going to be ok to take one tomorrow and one tuesday until I collect the prescription Tuesday? Or should I contact my Out of hours service?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you in the uk?

If you have been on a consistent dose I would not like to suggest that it would be ok to drop it.
Although some clinics stop with a bfp result, it would not be for me to say it is ok if your clinic protocol is to continue, as this an act of prescribing. You either need to contact your doctor/clinic for advice, obtain some with a prescrption or go to the pharmacy and request ''an emergency supply at the request of a patient'' This is a legal tool open to pharmacists to supply in an emergency when there is an immediate need for a medicine, you can't get a prescription, and you have been prescribed it before by a practitioner - that way you can get a box to tide you over. 

Congrats on the bfp!


----------

